# Spinning- DDDDH just bought me a drum carder



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Brother drum carder standard 72 tpi YES YES YES he is a keeper been working like crazy to work on my fleeces when ever I sit I hand card. It is working fine but a drum carder is wonderful. I purchased the carder the packer brush and a extra belt $378. total no shipping to the good ole USA. We are looking at a table from harbor freight to clamp it to. So I did not buy the clamps
http://brotherdrumcarder.com

Did I say yiiipppeeee!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is just wonderful!!! You should be yippeeeeeeeing all over the place. Let the fun begin.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm so happy for you. I expect to see lots of wool fluff, and then lots of yarn! (Wish I had more to show, hopefully this summer. In the meantime, I live through what you guys post!)


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet! How wonderful, enjoy!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

What a sweet thing for him to do! He loves you. : )


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I have the standard Brother too. Works well. I'm very happy with it


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was going to purchase one off FB offered her $400. And would pick it up she wanted $450. She said no and far as I can tell it is still there it is the shipping cost that is very expensive. Any way went to ebay found the brother site went to it. I would have like the electric one but we would have to mortgage the house. This is the best price. I am a happy camper.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Yessssss, congratulations! My DH also bought a metal table on rolls at Harbor Freight Tools , on sale for less than 45$ and installed a little motor... now, a dream to card! If you wish, I'll send you pictures to give an idea how it's fixed!
Odile ????


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

OdileC said:


> Yessssss, congratulations! My DH also bought a metal table on rolls at Harbor Freight Tools , on sale for less than 45$ and installed a little motor... now, a dream to card! If you wish, I'll send you pictures to give an idea how it's fixed!
> Odile ????


I would love to see photos please!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

How nice, yes he is a keeper!


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's my toy.... makes carding sooooooo easy! Odile


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Brother drum carder standard 72 tpi YES YES YES he is a keeper been working like crazy to work on my fleeces when ever I sit I hand card. It is working fine but a drum carder is wonderful. I purchased the carder the packer brush and a extra belt $378. total no shipping to the good ole USA. We are looking at a table from harbor freight to clamp it to. So I did not buy the clamps
> http://brotherdrumcarder.com
> 
> Did I say yiiipppeeee!


Wow mama879 - I say a big yiiipppeeee! for you, too. What a deal.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!! I have the brother drum carder and I love it, especially for the $. I've had it a year now and still love it, I've processed every type of fiber you can imagine and have not had an issue. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I've enjoyed mine!!!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Enjoy!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you every one. It was shipped off today very fast service we bought it last night. Tapping foot, pacing the floor, can't eat (should be a good thing) lol Waiting oh not so patiently.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OdileC said:


> Here's my toy.... makes carding sooooooo easy! Odile


Wow what a toy. That is amazing. I know the stand was $45. how more was the motor and other supplies.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

As per DH's evaluation: motor, 3 pulleys, rod, 2 roller bearings, electrical, shop materials, (manpower is free) : about 350$US....... it's the motor the most expensive.
Hope you could get it without jeopardizing your morgage hihihi! 
Regards, odile


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats - oh the anticipation! How many times are you going to check the tracking status. :sm09:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> Congrats - oh the anticipation! How many times are you going to check the tracking status. :sm09:


Just once a day. lol or 2x's maybe even 3. It will be here on Fri the 8th. It left CO this morning at 4:20 am....


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Just once a day. lol or 2x's maybe even 3. It will be here on Fri the 8th. It left CO this morning at 4:20 am....


I love tracking deliveries. Lol


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

left Portland OR. 2:48 am getting closer. lol


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the photos Odille. I'll show them to my husband and see about motorizing mine!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm upset went to track the package just says on time. No other posts poooey.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It left IN early this morning they still say it will be on time tomorrow we will see. I'm not so patient today.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

It's coming down the home stretch.......almost there.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Left Schenectady 4:12 am should be here today pacing the floors. Again.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I think I'm going to hear your screams of joy in Iowa!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> I think I'm going to hear your screams of joy in Iowa!!!


Oh yes you will. Lol.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It will be here between now and 4:45pm hope it is soon I have to go back to work but DH will be home soon to.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is here. It is here. My first batt from my fleece that was given to me. It was hand carded first then I put it through 2x's fleece has lots of nobs in it.I'm think arsty yarn unless I get rid of them. Next going to try making roving. I saw a demo she used the tip of a cake decorating tool for frosting clever. I have a diz though.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have to clean it and put it to bed. I will be dyeing with the avacados tomorrow after drs. Appointment.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Glad it has arrived! Try carding some wool you haven’t already hand carded. Also, I hope you removed all the second cuts from the fleece - that can be a cause for neps. Can't wait to see your dyeing results tomorrow! !


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

WhoooooHooooo!!! She is a beauty and your batt looks nice and fluffy. Oh, what fun you are having.


----------

